# Wild Weather



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


where's this ?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> where's this ?


Sorry HD, I didn't pay attention.  I was so taken with the image.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)

Illinois


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)

Lightening with Rainbow




Ohio


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

Awesome images Rose but terrifying as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Awesome images Rose but terrifying as well.


Don't mean to scare you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Don't mean to scare you.


No worries. I'm not afraid for me but it makes me think of the many who whose lives were upended by the tornadoes and other severe storms.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2022)

Here's one from  South Africa ..  (not recent)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 7, 2022)

My daughter took this pic this evening in S GA


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> My daughter took this pic this evening in S GA
> 
> View attachment 233452


Beautiful!


----------

